# Сильное головокружение



## Sladik555 (3 Сен 2017)

Добрый день, хотела бы услышать ваше мнение уважаемые врачи и возможно подсказать в каком направлении двигаться.
Все началось в декабре 16 года, на фоне стресса появилось небольшое головокружение, что то вроде шаткости (только в вертикальном положении, при положении сидя или лежа - все нормально) и головные боли, на тот момент неврологи ставили мне диагноз невроз, рентген не делала, но делала дуплексное сканирование сосудов и исследование внутричерепного давления в марте 17, результат был: проходимость артерий сохранена. Малый диаметр левой ПА-2.7, правая - 3.4, вариант вхождения л. ПА в костный канал на уровне С5. Внутричерепное в норме. Прописали уколы мексидол и милдронат, вроде полегчало, я подуспокоилась, ровно до того момента когда я улетела в отпуск, это было в июле 17, 1.5 недели я спокойно ходила, чувствовала себя нормально, шаткость в принципе так и осталась, но я с ней свыклась. Все началось с того, что я почувствовала заложенность в носоглотке, если честно не стала себе забивать голову этим, но на этом все не остановилось, потом добавилось чувство заложенности в ушах и тянующие симптомы под ушами, я опять же не стала акцентировать внимание, так как нахожусь далеко, врачей как таковых нет, вряд ли мне кто бы помог, но дальше стало совсем плохо, скажу, что заложенность в ушах была где то дня 3, но дальше я начала плыть, у меня начались жуткие головокружения, эти головокружения начали сопровождать меня в любом положении, сижу - плыву, стою - плыву. Лежу ощущения качания в лодке, ощущения собственного покачивания, когда закрываю глаза становится еще хуже, еле долетала до дома, пошла к неврологу, отправили на рентген шейного отдела и узи сосудов.
Рентген показал: легкая правосторонняя сколиотическая деформация, лордоз выпрямлен с кифотической деформацией на уровне С5С6, начальное снижение высоты м\позв дисков С4-5, 5-6, 6-7 с субхондральным склерозом, нач. Остеохондроз, нестабильность при разгибании С3-4. При сгибании С3-4, 4-5, 5-6, нарушение статики и динамики. К сожалению, рентген делала в обычной поликлинике, снимки не дают.
Узи сосудов: 
*Vs
СПРАВА: диаметр ОСА - 6.4 - 97*, ВСА-4.0 - 70*, НСА- 4.0 - 80*, ПА V1-3.0 C4 - 68*, ПА V2 написано >C4 - 34*
СЛЕВА: диаметр ОСА - 5.8 - 95*, ВСА-4.0 - 78*, НСА- 4.0 - 80*, ПА V1-3.2 C4 - 99*, ПА V2 написано >C4 - 45*
Не поняла почему у меня изменились диаметры ПА? Такое возможно? Или я что то не понимаю ((
Заключение: Вертеброгенное влияние на V2 ПА с пониженным ПСИ или ЛСИ (не очень понятно написано) в 2 раза > С4, затруднен венозный отток.
Смогу только в ПН сфотографировать данные нормально.
Была у другого невролога, она поставила мне диагноз мышечно-тонический синдром, цервикалгия С4-7-Th1-2.
По поводу заложенности ушей, левое ухо отпустило, а правое так и заложено и тянет под ухом, давление всегда в норме, кровь нормальная, тошноты и рвоты нет, голова иногда болит в области макушки или затылка.
МРТ головы пока не делала, это долго по очереди все, жду свою ((
Хотелось бы услышать вашу точку зрения, могут ли такие данные давать такие сильные головокружения независимые от положения тела или головы?
Появилась жуткая напряженность в ногах, так как пытаюсь себя стабилизировать постоянно.
Была у лор, сказал слух есть - значит по лор ничего.
Смущает, что в марте 17 узи сосудов было в норме, но шаткость все равно присутствовала.
Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2017)

@Sladik555, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Sladik555 (3 Сен 2017)

Спасибо, дополняю, 33 года, на настоящий момент жалоба только сильное постоянное головокружение, заложенность правого уха и тянующие ощущения под ухом, по моему мнению воспалился лимфоузел правого уха в добавок, врачам нет дела, температуры нет, анализы крови и мочи в норме, давление тоже в норме, а за 1.5 месяца мне его мерили раз пятьсот. Из назначенного лечения, уколы мексидол - облегчили на 1.5 недели, дальше головокружение вернулось, вестибо - пью уже с начала августа - результат 0, детралекс - принимаю недели 2, ушла тяжесть с головы, афобазол понятно, психика при таком головокружении страдает, целебрекс - вообще не поняла что должно от него произойти. Почти пропила курс 10 дней, на ночь меновазин на область плеч и спины, баклосан - принимаю 3 день, во время приема спустя минут 30 начинаются дергаться мышцы ног, решила это потому что ноги в постоянном напряжении от того, что пытаюсь себя стабилизировать, на фоне этого разболелось оперированное колено (хондромаляция 3 степени). Главный симптом сохраняется и никаких улучшений.
Прикрепляю исследования которые имеются на сегодняшний день, буду дополнять по мере прохождения обследований.


----------



## Sladik555 (3 Сен 2017)

Если возможно, подскажите, какие обследования провести дополнительно, МРТ головы стою на очереди, может МРТ шеи с ангиографией? Есть ли смысл в этом
Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Сен 2017)

ЛОР-врач проводил вестибулярные пробы или нет? Если нет, то нужно обратиться к другому специалисту


----------



## Sladik555 (4 Сен 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, добрый день, спасибо за ответ, нет, ничего не проводил, значит буду искать другого специалиста, по узи сосудам есть какие то существенные отклонения?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Сен 2017)

Такие результаты УЗДГ бывают у многих людей, но симптомы заболевания у них отсутствуют. Сейчас очень важно определиться с наличием или отсутствием вестибулопатии. Ведь лечение при патологии лабиринта внутреннего уха и при синдроме позвоночной артерии сильно отличается.


----------



## Sladik555 (4 Сен 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, буду двигаться дальше.


----------



## AIR (5 Сен 2017)

Sladik555 написал(а):


> на настоящий момент жалоба только сильное постоянное головокружение, заложенность правого уха и тянующие ощущения под ухом, по моему мнению воспалился лимфоузел правого уха


Часто подобные проявления бывают при нарушениях мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне... Это не узел воспаляется, а часто это напряжение с отечностью в местных мышцах.. Что и способствует заложенности...


----------



## Sladik555 (5 Сен 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Часто подобные проявления бывают при нарушениях мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне... Это не узел воспаляется, а часто это напряжение с отечностью в местных мышцах.. Что и способствует заложенности...


Добрый день, спасибо за ответ, какой специалист мне нужен? Была у остеопата весной, результат нулевой оказался, легкая шаткость так и осталась со мной. Если честно очень боюсь доверять свою шею кому-то.


----------



## Tigresss (5 Сен 2017)

К этому доктору и обратитесь.


----------



## AIR (5 Сен 2017)

Sladik555 написал(а):


> Добрый день, спасибо за ответ, какой специалист мне нужен? Была у остеопата весной, результат нулевой оказался, легкая шаткость так и осталась со мной.


Нужен мануальный терапевт, с опытом работы при именно такой патологии... Думаю, что таковые встречаются редко..


----------



## Sladik555 (5 Сен 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Нужен мануальный терапевт, с опытом работы при именно такой патологии... Думаю, что таковые встречаются редко..


Спасибо, обнадежили


----------



## AIR (6 Сен 2017)

@Sladik55


Sladik555 написал(а):


> Спасибо, обнадежили


Ну даа.. Старался..


----------



## Sladik555 (7 Сен 2017)

Всем добрый день, так как в городе Санкт-Петербург всего чуть ли не два хороших отоневролога/вестибулолога и попасть к ним пока не имеется возможности, продолжаю издеваться над своей шеей, уважаемые доктора, гляньте, плиз, может найдете в этом МРТ то место которое скажет мне почему так сильно кружится голова постоянно)))
Спасибо)


----------



## AIR (7 Сен 2017)

Sladik555 написал(а):


> Всем добрый день,


Вечер добрый. 


Sladik555 написал(а):


> продолжаю издеваться над своей шеей,


Да уж, заметно... Вы считаете, чем больше обследований, тем меньше необходимость адекватного лечения?


Sladik555 написал(а):


> гляньте, плиз, может найдете в этом МРТ то место которое скажет мне почему так сильно кружится голова постоянно)))


Да без проблем... Повторяю:


AIR написал(а):


> подобные проявления бывают при нарушениях мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне..


...
Подтвердить или опровергнуть это может только качественный, профессиональный мануальный осмотр...


----------



## Sladik555 (7 Сен 2017)

@AIR, да, я решила пойти по всем фронтам) эх, где бы еще найти тут профессиональный осмотр) решила вдруг чего нового увидит кто)


----------



## Sladik555 (19 Сен 2017)

@AIR, доктор, здравствуйте, побывала у отоневролога))) диагноз: вестибулярный нейронит (односторонний, правый), туботит , и он как то определил нестабильность со стороны краниовертебрального стыка и шейного отдела позвоночника, когда успел - не поняла))) это то, о чем вы говорили?


----------



## SRoman (14 Янв 2018)

@Sladik555, здравствуйте, подскажите справились ли с недугом, такие же проблемы, только ухо левое, Незнаю к кому обратиться....


----------



## Sladik555 (19 Май 2018)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые врачи, я в продолжении поиска точного диагноза, остановилась в сентябре 2017 на вестибулярном нейроните, хотя честно, диагноз смутил так как вест нейронит по идее должен компенсироваться, под конец года на %80 стало лучше, видимо все таки из всех съеденных лекарств, что то облегчило мои страдания, но выяснить что именно трудно, в январе опять резко появилось головокружение вправо, случилось в метро, через 2 минуты потеряла сознание, в очередной раз невролог  - спа, выписали цитафлавин, с него вообще улетела в космос, второй невролог - даже не стала выписывать мне лекарства, сказала все хорошо, кардиолог, эндокринолог, окулист - норма.
Сделала экг, эхо-экг, холтер, кардиолог сказала не по ее части.
С гормонами норма, щитовидка норма.
Можно ли упасть в обморок от страха? Такого раньше за собой не замечала, но учитывая как резко начало кружить и зная свои слабые нервы, в принципе для меня наверно возможно.
На сегодняшний день, пошла к другому отоневрологу, пройти повторно видеонистагмографию, прикладываю результаты и мрт головы, отоневролог пока диагноз не поставила.
Также заложено правое ухо постоянно, лечили в апреле опять тубоотит (катетеризация, продувание) не помогает, тимпанометрия проведенная отоневрологом показала что нет никакого тубоотита. С головокружением сейчас какое то обострение, усилилось снова.

@Доктор Ступин, я пациент отоневрологов, как думаете?


----------



## Елена163 (14 Июн 2018)

@Sladik555, здесь вам врятли помогут


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2018)

@Елена163, так уже все решили. Это было год назад.


----------

